

To Avoid Shutdown, Torrent Site Will Host Servers on Flying Drones - hardtke
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bays-attacks-censorship-with-server-drones-120318/

======
skeletonjelly
This is like broadsheet newspapers all over again. PR release provides most if
not all of the content of an article.

"Previous discussion": <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3721198>

------
philip1209
It is so easy to shut these down without making the perpetrator easily known
that the idea is ridiculous. If Iran can commandeer a US military drone, I
think that this system is a waste of money.

\- An EMP would wipe-out unprotected electronics easily

\- Targeted energy weapons could fry sensors or the whole ship \- The
frequencies it uses can be jammed

\- A Barrett .50, on the ground or out of a helicopter, could vaporize one of
these

\- A seemingly normal airplane could "accidentally" ram it

\- A similar airplane could use a net and capture it, leaving no evidence

\- Hell, if it flies high enough, its onboard GPS device might self-deactivate
due to US law.

~~~
swang
Assuming these suggestions would be possible, who will condone wasting a lot
of military resources on this?

I think though the big picture is that if these are so ubiquitous and easily
deployable, then using one of these tactics to take one down is a waste of
time and resources. Imagine detonating an EMP bomb 5 miles into the air to
kill the surrounding drones (ignoring the possible backlash if an airplane or
something else gets caught in the blast and causes an accident), only to have
10 more drones pop back up.

This is all assuming of course that this idea can work.

~~~
mdc
>only to have 10 more drones pop back up

This only works if TPB has significantly more money than every government and
commercial concern that would like to take them offline.

------
slimdizzy
had to check my calender to see if it was April fool's day.

------
xelipe
To avoid shutdown, torrent site will host servers on flying drones only to be
shutdown by government with predator drones?

~~~
phillco
Newswire: US Blows Up Another Torrent Site

------
Permit
Seems to me a single storm might be capable of bringing down most all of these
drones, wouldn't it? I wonder how they plan to account for this unless they
plan to put them at extremely high altitudes.

------
james4k
What a joke. These drones would still have to connect to the internet
somehow...you would need radio transmitters on the ground, which would totally
defeat the purpose of the drones.

~~~
est
> What a joke. These drones would still have to connect to the internet
> somehow...

Not really, it's local area intranet. You only need a one-time handshake to
connect to the public DHT peer networks.

------
supahhotfiyah
They could outfit the drones with weaponry and have them do aerial battle with
the US air force

------
lignuist
How is being shot down better than being shut down?

------
J3L2404
We'll build a fort out back and eat candy for dinner every night, it'll be
great.

